# Cambridge Valley Cycling Club



## pakratt99 (Feb 19, 2004)

I just wanted to tell anyone in the upstate NY or western VT area that a group of cyclists have formed the Cambridge Valley Cycling Club. Were planning on the club being more recreation based with less racing emphesis but its still in its inphancy. If anyone on the board would be interested in joining please visit http://www.cambridgevalleycycling.org to check out our humble club.


----------

